# Interesting Rescue Trucks



## PArescueEMT (Jan 23, 2005)

One for the Volly's

This is a new one to me... I want to see if any one else has the same thoughts as me :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 23 2005, 01:34 AM
> * One for the Volly's
> 
> This is a new one to me... I want to see if any one else has the same thoughts as me :lol: *


 Hey, if it's free, might as well use it. They also had the benifit that the Co. that made the truck in the first place happens to make rescue trucks


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks good.  Dang it... now I want a beer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jan 23 2005, 01:47 PM
> * Looks good.  Dang it... now I want a beer. *


 Yeah, me too.  I was wondering what they did with the stock that was in the truck before its remodeling.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jan 23 2005, 11:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jan 23 2005, 11:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Jan 23 2005, 01:47 PM
> * Looks good. Dang it... now I want a beer. *


Yeah, me too.  I was wondering what they did with the stock that was in the truck before its remodeling. [/b][/quote]
 It's funny, I thought the same thing.  I can just imagine people at work if we ever got the rig....

Big truck arrives at the station with old paint scheme.  

Supervisor: You better let me handle this, I have some serious drinking to do before we empty this truck
Medic: What's that, did I hear you call for an ALS intercept?  We're going to need more crews, let me go ahead and call an MCI on this one.  By the way, 'I have command'
.... 20 cases later

Oh yeah that was good.  Let me go ahead and downgrade the call to BLS and have a basic unit dispose of these hazardous materials properly

Me: Picks up all the cans.

Yeah, I can see it now.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jan 24 2005, 12:49 AM
> * Yeah, me too.  I was wondering what they did with the stock that was in the truck before its remodeling. *


 I think that was for the housing.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 24, 2005)

They were actually somewhat common around here (beverage truck refurbs, that is). Back after the Northridge quake, a bunch of departments got funding for and rushed to set-up US&R teams, and used old bev trucks because of the compartment space. These rigs typically aren't "primary responders" and only roll for specific US&R situations, so they don't rack up a lot of miles. A few have since been replaced by from-the-ground-up emergency vehicles that still have the same basic design.

Here's a couple from my area (photos courtesy of CODE2HIGH.com). I think all of these were built as emergency vehicles, but the original US&R 101 was definitely a converted bev truck.






Pasadena FD US&R 32





Monrovia FD US&R 101 (this rig is a primary responder as part of Light Force 101 with Truck 101).





Arcadia FD US&R 105 (brand new rig that just went into service a couple months ago)


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 24, 2005)

Excellent pics!! Our department has built a couple of trucks from donations. We built a 5000 gallon tanker, and an attack with 500 gallon capacity. We did everything ourselves though except we sent them out for paint.


----------

